

Ask HN: Looking for a world clock HTML 5 web app - bkhl

Recently, I found someone created a world clock with HTML 5 with some neat UI on HN. I forgot to bookmark it, and now, I can't find it. Does anyone remember the site?
======
matthiasb
this one? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2149242>

